# Electric Knives That will handle big walleye and not burn up!!!



## high drifter (May 17, 2010)

I need a new electric knife that will handle the big walleye. I have 2 Mr twisters and they did well. Bought a Rapalla 12 volt model( What a piece of junk) no power and burnt up quickly.Would like to have 12 volt or 110 if I can find a good heavy duty one that will last . Any ideas? Thanks Rick


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

get a regular kitchen electric knife. i went back to my eco friendly hand powered fillet knife for the same reason. good for perch ,but thats about it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Get an american angler saltwater version. Got mine from the cabelas catalog last fall. Plenty of power for cleaning those big erie eyes.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I heard black & decker makes a decent one


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Get an american angler saltwater version. Got mine from the cabelas catalog last fall. Plenty of power for cleaning those big erie eyes.


What's the difference between the regular American Angler & the Saltwater version? I have a regular American Angler and it gets the job done, although at times I could use a longer blade for channel catfish, and I actually plan to try a carp receipe.  These are bigger fish.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I wish I had a dollar for every time this subject comes up. I'd have enough money to start my own knife company  I like the Mr. Twister Piranha.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> What's the difference between the regular American Angler & the Saltwater version? I have a regular American Angler and it gets the job done, although at times I could use a longer blade for channel catfish, and I actually plan to try a carp receipe.  These are bigger fish.


It's got metal gears for more torque when cutting thru those big ribcages. Cleaned 9 hogs at one setting and it got warm but not hot.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

chaunc said:


> It's got metal gears for more torque when cutting thru those big ribcages. Cleaned 9 hogs at one setting and it got warm but not hot.


Thanks I might try one. I have the standard American Angler and it works fine, but the bigger fish present a little problem.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I had a green and yellow Mr Twister for 7 years filleted thousands of perch and eyes with it salmon and steelies as well. Finally burnt up on me but after getting it wet and drying it out a couple times it finally gave up after 7 LONG year of cleaning fish ice out till ice in, best 20 dollar knife on the planet. I wanted a 10 inch blade this time around so I just picked up a saltwater Mr Twister (pairanna) 50 bucks hopefully I get at least 3 years out of it and I'll be happy. these knives don't have easy lives so what do you want. The rapala ones are complete junk I burned 2 up (friends not mine) first time using them JUNK. They couldn't handle small walleye and perch let alone salmon or hog walleye.


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

American Angler MT Saltwater Edition.


----------

